# Spannungswandler Temp auslesen!



## TheReal1604 (31. Januar 2009)

Hey!,

dann erstell ich hier halt nen Thema ..

Ich besitze eine Sapphire X1950 Pro, kann allerdings weder im Everest noch im GPU-Z die Spawa Temp auslesen. Fehlt dort einfach ein Sensor?

Die aktuellsten Versionen habe ich eigentlich.. 

Mfg,

Real


----------



## D!str(+)yer (31. Januar 2009)

Wenn GPU-Z keine werte für die VRMs anzeigt, wird die Karte auch keine Sensoren haben.

Mir ist auch eigentlich nur bekannt das die 4xxx reihe Sensoren für die VRMs hat  ...


----------



## DanielX (31. Januar 2009)

Ne beim Kollegen konnten wir auch die Temps der Spawas auslesen.

Aber wenn keine angezeigt werden bei der neusten Version sind keine da. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## TheReal1604 (31. Januar 2009)

Also bräuchte ich mir theoretisch auch keinen Kopf machen, wenn ich einen neuen Kühler draufmontiere?  

Mfg


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Mir ist auch eigentlich nur bekannt das die 4xxx reihe Sensoren für die VRMs hat  ...


Meine HD2900XT hat auch Sensoren für alles mögliche(und interessanter Weise ist die GPU immer das kälteste Teil )...

Alternativ zu GPU-Z könntest du zum auslesen auch das ATI-Tool verwenden, allerdings stammt das vom gleichen Entwickler weshalb ich es für unwahrscheinlich halte dass das andere Sensoren findet als GPU-Z.


----------



## TheReal1604 (31. Januar 2009)

Eben mal schnell Ati-Tool gedownloadet und geschaut, ebenfalls das gleiche es werden nur PCB und GPU Temp angezeigt ...


----------



## Olstyle (31. Januar 2009)

Dann musst du wohl damit leben dass es nicht mehr Sensoren gibt.
Allerdings sollte der PCB-Sensor auch nicht ganz immun gegenüber der Spawa-Temperatur sein...


----------



## TheReal1604 (31. Januar 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Dann musst du wohl damit leben dass es nicht mehr Sensoren gibt.
> Allerdings sollte der PCB-Sensor auch nicht ganz immun gegenüber der Spawa-Temperatur sein...



Naja, so eine große Wirkung scheinen die Spawas nicht auf den Sensor zu haben. Der Sensor zeigt unter Vollast maximal 39°C an.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. Januar 2009)

Es gibt diverse PCB-Design bei den X1950ern. Bei allen XT/XTXs kannst du die Temps der SpaWas auslesen, da digital. Gleiches gilt für praktisch alle HD2900 und HD4870. Bei den X1950Pro/GT kommt es drauf an, was der Hersteller verbaut. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, gabs allein von Sapphire vier PCB-Version der X1950Pro im EU-Handel.

cYa


----------



## TheReal1604 (31. Januar 2009)

Hi Marc!,

hier hast du mal ein bild von meiner :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe du kannst was erkennen.. ^^ sry für die schlechte quali.. aber rummwackeln + Handycam ist ne schreckliche Kombination ..


----------

